# 10 great beginner tips



## superwerrie

*10 great beginner tips, to help you take your game to the next level.*

Tip #1:
If you hit 'fat shots', which means hitting the ground before the ball, you may be crouching too low during your address position.

Tip #2:
If you are topping the ball, you may be looking up to soon - focus on keeping your head down, until after impact with the ball.

Tip #3:
A common cause of a slice shot, is having the feet and shoulders positioned too far to the left of the target (right-handed players). Focus on setting up squarely with your shoulders and your feet, to eliminate your slice.

Tip #4:
Try the 'G.A.S.P' method, for a rock-solid pre-shot routine: a) Grip, b) Aim, c) Stance, d) Posture.

Tip #5:
Improve your accuracy, by focussing on having your shaft parallel to the target, at the top of your backswing.

Tip #6:
Pushing a shot out to the right, is usually caused by the body swaying left on the downswing - to eliminate a push shot, focus on releasing your hands onto the ball quicker.

Tip #7:
Swing back slower and make a slightly shorther backswing for more accuracy.

Tip #8:
Always take a deep breath before addressing your ball - this will help you get nice and relaxed before making your shot.

Tip #9:
Make a few swings by gripping two clubs at the same time, before teeing off - this is a great warm-up drill and will help you swing with an easy tempo on your opening shot.

Tip #10:
Hit your last few shots on the practice range with the club you will use for your opening tee shot - this will get you into a positive frame of mind when stepping onto the first tee.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Spot On*

Good Advice.

I would also add to focus on getting the fundamentals right first. Develop a sound grip, stance, posture and aim and alignment. Get these things right and you are well on the way to a better golf swing.


----------



## FrogsHair

I like #10. That is some really good advice. Too many times I see people hit the practice green, hit a few putts, maybe a few chips, and then go straight to the first tee and pull out their driver. Sometimes they hit a decent driver, but most times they don't. Maybe by the 4th, or 5th hole they might get their driver swing under control. 

I'd also add that the beginner should learn to swing their clubs easy. A smooth swing tempo helps with the golfer's timing. Swinging harder, does not translate very well with consistent accuracy, or distance.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

The tip about taking a deep breath is great advice, just did a few practise swings in the office here and it really does make you feel relaxed and able to focus a bit more - I found I was more centered... thanks!


----------



## DonkeyJote

Maybe I'm just weird, but I tend to hit my Driver great off the 1st tee with no warm up with it, and then it goes down hill. After one good drive, I think I try to hit it harder. Last time I played I hit a beautiful drive on the first tee only to then put 2 consecutive balls into the middle of the pond. 

One more I'm starting to learn more is if you can putt it, then putt it. I even learned a cool little trick watching Gary Player on the Golf Channel. Basically he said if you're pretty close to the green, instead of chipping or pitching, bust out the 5 wood and putt it onto the green with it. I did that yesterday, and the people I was playing with thought I was crazy when I pulled out my 5 wood in the rough about 2 feet of the green, but it worked and I love it.


----------



## dadamson

Great tips. I like the way you have listed them in a nice easy-to-read format.

Cheers,


----------



## Golfinman111

definintly good tips ! i'm just starting and have used pretty much all of those techniques at the range and have noticed a difference !


----------



## goddess1

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips. I am new to golf and appreciate your help. I'll be trying these tips out soon.


----------



## FrogsHair

Being creative with your bag of clubs, and the golf ball is plus for any golfer. Being creative like you were with your 5 wood (I use my 7w sometimes) just gives the golfer more shots to work with during a round. The game of golf, with all the equipment designs available to the golfer, is still a "thinking man's/women's" game. The trick is to learn to play well with out actually thinking about it. 


DonkeyJote said:


> Maybe I'm just weird, but I tend to hit my Driver great off the 1st tee with no warm up with it, and then it goes down hill. After one good drive, I think I try to hit it harder. Last time I played I hit a beautiful drive on the first tee only to then put 2 consecutive balls into the middle of the pond.
> 
> One more I'm starting to learn more is if you can putt it, then putt it. I even learned a cool little trick watching Gary Player on the Golf Channel. Basically he said if you're pretty close to the green, instead of chipping or pitching, bust out the 5 wood and putt it onto the green with it. I did that yesterday, and the people I was playing with thought I was crazy when I pulled out my 5 wood in the rough about 2 feet of the green, but it worked and I love it.


----------



## harrison1

*Great Advice*

Thank you for those tips. I will try using some that I haven't yet or haven't used in a while not to like deep breaths. I agree with taking a few practice swings on the driving range with your club before heading out on the course, always seems to help me.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Don't rush it(the swing), it's not going anywhere till you hit it.


----------



## lalis

*Hi,*

Wow, wonderful tips.Your listing is awesome which will help many people to have a good start.Nice learning tips which is so helpful to me too.Thanks for sharing it.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Green

I like tip # 8. You must really be relaxed so that you can concentrate and got the shot you want.


----------



## danielleco

This is a great ebook for beginners! I bought this for my dad last year and his golfswing is soooo much better than it was. This is a great buy for golf beginners

Best Wishes

The Simple Golf Swing - Drop 7 Strokes in 2 weeks


----------



## Doug Green

Thank you for posting these tips! This will help me a lot. I hope to continue reading great tips and lessons from this forum.


----------

